# Ohio river august catfish



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

So June and July very slow.. haven't been out there for couple weeks. Going to try my luck and see if I can find some ohio river cats. Has anyone had any luck lately around meldahl pool? I'm wondering if anyone has found a pattern for these fish since the spawn is over? I think it's over anyways? I've been getting after those little miami smallies , trying to avoid the big river after my 2 month long skunk just about... any advice this time of year with these cool summer nights? Deep/ shallows?


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

I've been fishing the meldahl pool a lot. Biggest so far is a 9.9lb shovelhead! I honestly believe people have severely hurt the river. They have took to many outta here. Shovelhead should be hammering now after the spawn and they just aren't! Mostly just gar.


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

I just caught a 8lb channel about 5 min ago!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. I'm afraid your correct. I thought for sure those fatties would come around in august. Last year they weye biting alot better.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My brother has been fishing the Racine pool - hasn't seen a lot of catfish being caught however, he has been catching some nice hybrids.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

How much worse does it have to get before the state stops the commercial fishermen from ruining everything for good?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Remember that Ohio isn't the problem, Ohio doesn't allow commercial fishing but then again, along the WV border they do not own ANY of the water and along the KY border only own from 25-100 ft out depending on where you are at, you have to have a GPS map to actually tell where you are fishing. all the fishermen have been instructed to call 1800 poacher if we see any trotlines, nets or commercial activity within Ohio's borders on the Ohio. 

Salmonid


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ken & I hit a feeder around 4,,, never seen so many trailers in the lot, mostly fisherman.
We fished till dark & caught 4 smallies & 2 cats,,, everything under 15" & everything on fatheads. Slip sinkers on the bottom, & bobbers, 4'-5' deep along the rocky shorelines.
We did a lot of drifting & casting looking for sauger,,, WE didn't get any, but another boat that was drifting next to us landed 2 small ones,,, jig & chart twister tipped with fathead.
Another 2 man boat only caught 2 small channel cats,,, and some bank fishermen landed a couple of white bass,,,,, NOT TOO GOOD!

Everyone that I talked to has seen or heard of a 30# plus cat being caught last week,,,, 2 guys said that they caught a 40#+ cat BEFORE the Big-O got muddy,,,, and WOW was it muddy yesterday ?
There was a big tourney up in Pa, I think Rochester area.
I seen some pics of a 30# & 40#er that was in a tank outside of a bait shop.
Those big cats were caught 2 days ago.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

savethetrophies said:


> How much worse does it have to get before the state stops the commercial fishermen from ruining everything for good?



BE CAREFUL,,, WHAT YOU WISH FOR! 

Here's a two day, paid competition, $10,000 first place,,, commercial fishermen. Ya, it's down the River a good ways,,, but it's come'n.






Everybody went crazy over the Erie gobies & zebras,,, But the smallies, perch & eyes are really getting FAT on 'em now.
When the carp get up here by the millions, we'll all be praying for those nets!


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

NEVER will I pray for the Help of CF I have listened to the CFs with my Own ears not heard about, They are not going to fish for Carp when they have Catfish Dollars and the Pay lake Demand . The State of KY is even going to subsidize them they still wont help. Come on think about it they SUED the DNR and more or less s---t on the Legislation with that suit in their Demands to let them continue to rape the River AND WON


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow that's a lot of carp - I am ok with them taking all the carp they want.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

June was great. July sucked and Aug has sucked too... So far, June was the only month I've caught lots of nice fish.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I know everyone will flip out but is
I'd like to see the carp come. Gives me even more oppurtunity to fish and bowfish for them. Catching a 20-40 # fish is fun whatever it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

